# Salary & Negotiating in Abu Dhabi



## Lotti220 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello All,

I was just offered a position as an Executive Assistant for a fairly high profile person in Abu Dhabi, and the offer was much less than I had expected. Am I being unreasonable? Is there anything I should now about negotiating in UAE?

Offer is as follows:

Basic Salary: AED 15,000
Housing Allowance: AED 7,500
Transportation Allowance: AED 2,500

Medical Insurance, a 20ft container and shipping costs for move, and a yearly plane ticket home are also included. I would like to negotiate a relocation allowance instead of the container and shipping, and I would like a higher salary, housing allowance, and transportation allowance. I am a single woman and would like to live downtown.

Is this offer reasonable or would I be getting taken advantage of? Also, I have not been to UAE before, should I ask for a trip to meet the team and see the city before I make a decision, or would that be highly unusual?

Any info is helpful, thanks!


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

I personally believe that the salary consider high to a person who don't have experience in the UAE with that position.

You can have a visit but on ur expenses.
You can negotiate ad it will be better if upstart negotiating before coming, by which when you come you be already got the agreement and studied it carefully with putting all ur comments highlighted and ready for finalizing during the last negotiation phase 

If u need any clarification feel free to contact me directly 

Regards


----------



## summerlin (Jan 21, 2013)

i am not sure if you mean yearly or monthly. 15,000 is about 4,085 USD, so i assume you mean monthly. This is 180,000 per year, or a salary of $49,012 per year USD.


----------

